# hegner blade clamps?



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

So I came across a multimax v22 and purchased at auction. Its missing the blade clamp wrench and a blade clamp. Do any of you know of a good place to buy a replacement for both. I have been on advanced machinery and one other site but was looking for a package type deal where I could get the clamp or clamps and wrench together. Or blade clamps from another manufacturer that are the same. Any help would be appreciated. I also looked at the quick clamp but don't want the extra weight up front. Thanks again to all who read and reply or just read. Also I may consider selling the unit to a good home.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Advanced Machinery is the place. The clamps are not cheap and you will likely need two sizes. Also, the quick clamp for the top is very useful.

Without the right clamps you will break blades.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok thank you. I just couldn't find much on them and didn't know if someone had better clamps or if the hegner ones are the best.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have two Hegner saws. I get my regular clamps from advanced. I have one of their quick clamps also that works very well. I also have a quick clamp modification I got from Mikes( flying Dutchman blades) that works well also.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

thanks guys I am going to machine a couple out to see and if that doesn't pan out I will order a couple.


----------

